# Pi2 RDA - Haus of Zombi



## DoubleD

What a great looking RDA, so much bottom fed potential I cant contain myself. Only down side for me is that it seems to be a 22mm RDA, if it were a 18mm or smaller I'd be all over this like white on rice.

So far I love the name and the fact that it has no posts is unique and awesome, unlike the nuppin it uses a simple flat head screwdriver to tighten down your coil, no need for stupidly small hex drivers (thats a win on its own right there) interested is an understatement 

(I'll update this post with links and videos as they come)

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

DoubleD said:


> What a great looking RDA, so much bottom fed potential I cant contain myself. Only down side for me is that it seems to be a 22mm RDA, if it were a 18mm or smaller I'd be all over this like white on rice.
> 
> So far I love the name and the fact that it has no posts is unique and awesome, unlike the nuppin it uses a simple flat head screwdriver to tighten down your coil, no need for stupidly small hex drivers (thats a win on its own right there) interested is an understatement
> 
> (I'll update this post with links and videos as they come)




I'd like to get one jst to mess with it. It looks awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD

I cant stop staring at it 

Loving the positive 'tab' thingy, T shaped positive pin, genius!! 
I MUST have it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Holy Moly 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## Marzuq

If a vendor brings this in I'll have my name on that list

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Very stylish. I like.


----------



## DoubleD

Marzuq said:


> If a vendor brings this in I'll have my name on that list




Problem is, I read some where, that they, Haus of Zombi only make limited runs. 

Or wait for the clones


----------



## zadiac

If it's limited, then it'll create a hype and then the cloners will soon follow and make it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

DoubleD said:


> Problem is, I read some where, that they, Haus of Zombi only make limited runs.
> 
> Or wait for the clones


Then wait for the clone we shall

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Who's up for an SA clone of that?
@hands @Genosmate


----------



## SHiBBY

Ah, I saw this one on Instagram a while back. (If you aren't already doing so, follow @coilporn on Instagram. Mindblowing stuff.)

My first thought however is "major leakage"... 8(


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I want one, but damn Haus of Zombi are being real asswipes to IVOGO who released an RDA called the Evil Monk, which is also postless, but other than that, is totally different. It's like Tobh or MCV claiming that all other 3 post atties, are clones of their devices. 

Frankly that makes me not want to support them... They even tried registering the name IVOGO in the states, to prevent IVOGO from selling anything.


----------



## Paulie

The Drama continues between cloners and usa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Game... Set... Match...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Paulie

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Game... Set... Match...





lol i love watching this guy his dam funny

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Scots are kinda broody sorts. if you give us reason, we'll chew on a story forever

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Quote of the night "Basically Mr. Solis... Go F*** yourself, again"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Would love to see that smarmy asswipe try and sue an African based reviewer. They are the Amerivape of 2015.


----------



## zadiac

Getting the popcorn ready. This is gonna get good.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Well, the bogans hopped on board now.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Just ordered one from ezvapor. The evil monk that is.
Looked sick af so I thought hell. $10 shipping is nothing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD

Average vapor Joe said:


> Just ordered one from ezvapor. The evil monk that is.
> Looked sick af so I thought hell. $10 shipping is nothing.



I really want the Pi2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

DoubleD said:


> I really want the Pi2


You got cash floating around?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 3FVape

The PI2 is really nice, want one for collection. AND The EVIL MONK is not sold in china mainland. It's a pity.


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Gina said:


> The PI2 is really nice, want one for collection. AND The EVIL MONK is not sold in china mainland. It's a pity.


But I thought ivogo was a China company. Anyway I believe that ezvaper.com is based in China and they sell almost all ivogo products so I think you can get it from there $10 flat rate for international shipping.


----------



## 3FVape

Average vapor Joe said:


> But I thought ivogo was a China company. Anyway I believe that ezvaper.com is based in China and they sell almost all ivogo products so I think you can get it from there $10 flat rate for international shipping.



Yup, most vape gear company in china will send their items overseas first. T domestic market is not their target. I will have a try on ezvaper.com

thanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

RIP trippers on the pi2 rda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Yiannaki said:


> RIP trippers on the pi2 rda




Meh, this dude is a tool. Been following over the past few months, his reviews seem to getting farther and farther from reality. He also indirectly accused Ivogo of cloning this RDA. 

His review of the Wotofo Sapor RDA was dicey, It's an excellent RDA with really good machining, and pretty special flavour.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Well, the bogans hopped on board now.



What a potty mouth, but makes me giggle.I'd like to get me one.


----------



## Achmat89

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Meh, this dude is a tool. Been following over the past few months, his reviews seem to getting farther and farther from reality. He also indirectly accused Ivogo of cloning this RDA.
> 
> His review of the Wotofo Sapor RDA was dicey, It's an excellent RDA with really good machining, and pretty special flavour.



He has a point for the price though, just watched the review and for the price it is kind of a shitty RDA.
Just my opinion

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Achmat89 said:


> He has a point for the price though, just watched the review and for the price it is kind of a shitty RDA.
> Just my opinion


True, true. But he's still a p***

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Achmat89

n0ugh7_zw said:


> True, true. But he's still a p***
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Lol he is a nut job, but hey the guy must be doing something right.


That is a hell of alot subs and views.


----------



## andro

DoubleD said:


> What a great looking RDA, so much bottom fed potential I cant contain myself. Only down side for me is that it seems to be a 22mm RDA, if it were a 18mm or smaller I'd be all over this like white on rice.
> 
> So far I love the name and the fact that it has no posts is unique and awesome, unlike the nuppin it uses a simple flat head screwdriver to tighten down your coil, no need for stupidly small hex drivers (thats a win on its own right there) interested is an understatement
> 
> (I'll update this post with links and videos as they come)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got the lemaga clone from vapeking today and i must say look awesome .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

Congrats bro, what does it vape like, if you compared it to something else?

Oh..and pictures or it didnt happen


----------



## andro

didnt use it yet


----------



## andro

DoubleD said:


> Congrats bro, what does it vape like, if you compared it to something else?
> 
> Oh..and pictures or it didnt happen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## whatalotigot

This Pi2 was the original postless design. It looks stunning! I really really want one. I Cannot stand the Evil Monk. It looks disgusting!

Originals should be supported. Look how epic almost steam punk that thing looks! but for $130

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro

whatalotigot said:


> This Pi2 was the original postless design. It looks stunning! I really really want one. I Cannot stand the Evil Monk. It looks disgusting!
> 
> Originals should be supported. Look how epic almost steam punk that thing looks! but for $130


I like to support original... But sometime is impossible. This one was done in a really small run ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

@andro , doesn't it leak out the screw holes on the sides? Just looks to me like it could.


----------



## andro

zadiac said:


> @andro , doesn't it leak out the screw holes on the sides? Just looks to me like it could.


i didnt buy it to actually use it .... i just like how it look


----------



## zadiac

lol....ok. Well, if you DO decide to use it, please let us know if there's any leaking from the screw holes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith Milton

I bought one aswell, and as far as i can see, there is no leaking from the screw holes. The only thing is, because there is no juice well it looks like it leaks from thescrews.


----------



## zadiac

Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Hayden

Marzuq said:


> If a vendor brings this in I'll have my name on that list


I have one. Does not have a box. Whatsapp me on 0810134228 if you still want it. Will send pics. Got it from a friend who stoped smoking


----------



## Marzuq

Hayden Mackay said:


> I have one. Does not have a box. Whatsapp me on 0810134228 if you still want it. Will send pics. Got it from a friend who stoped smoking



Thanks for the offer but no longer interested. Been a while since this post and alot has changed since then


----------



## Mark121m

Mmmmmm
Someone wants to swop me this Dripper for my new Ego Aio.
Not sure what to do.

This looks like an insanely cool RDA


Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------

